# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أيهما الصواب جاري التحميل أم جار التحميل

## أبو سارة حسام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أيهما الصواب جاري التحميل أم جار التحميل

قال لي أحدهم أن الصواب جار التحميل أو جار الرفع  ( بحذف الياء )

فما الصواب ؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

المشهور ( جارٍ التحميل )، والأفضل ( التحميل جارٍ )

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> المشهور ( جارٍ التحميل )


هل هذا المشهور صحيح لغة ؟ أشكل علي كونه نكرة  ... وهل من مسوغ للإبتدأ بهذه النكرة هنا  
أفدنا جزاك الله عنا خيرا  يا شيخ أبا مالك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله

قصدي بالمشهور حذف الياء من (جارٍ)
وأما الابتداء بالنكرة فهو جائز عند الإفادة ، والمسوغات التي ذكرها أهل العلم هي أمثلة للتوضيح.

وكذلك يمكن أن يكون (جارٍ) خبرا مقدما، و(التحميل) مبتدأ مؤخرا.

ويجوز أن يكون (جار) مبتدأ، و(التحميل) فاعلا سد مسد الخبر.

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

> وفقك الله
> 
> قصدي بالمشهور حذف الياء من (جارٍ)
> وأما الابتداء بالنكرة فهو جائز عند الإفادة ، والمسوغات التي ذكرها أهل العلم هي أمثلة للتوضيح.
> 
> وكذلك يمكن أن يكون (جارٍ) خبرا مقدما، و(التحميل) مبتدأ مؤخرا.
> 
> ويجوز أن يكون (جار) مبتدأ، و(التحميل) فاعلا سد مسد الخبر.


اللهم اغفر لأبي مالك وتب عليه ..... آمين

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وينظر هنا للفائدة :
http://alfaseeh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25996

----------


## أبو صهيب الأثري

جزاك الله خيرا أبا مالك ،وفي ذالك يقول ابن مالك:
ولا يجوز الإيتداء بالنكرة             مالم تفدكعند زيد نمرة

----------


## بندر المسعودي

يعامل معاملة جوارٍ في أنه ينون في الرفع والجر تنوين العوض وينصب بفتحة من غير تنوين . تقول هذا جارٍ ورأيت جاريَ ومررت بجارٍ
يقول ابن مالك 
وما يكون منه منقوصا" ففي    إعرابه نهج جوارٍ يقتفي

----------


## المفتي المقنع

الصحيح هو جاري التحميل .لأن إسم الفاعل جار إذا أضيف إلى إسم أخر صارمعرفة بالياء.والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

كلامك خطأ يا أخي الفاضل، فأعد التأمل في المسألة.

وعلى غرار قولك قد يأتي من يقول : (الصحيح جاري التحميل؛ لأن اسم الفاعل إذا أضيف إلى ياء المتكلم ثبتت الياء) !!!

----------


## السلفية النجدية

جزى الله السائل والمجيب خير الجزاء ..

وبارك الله فيمن أحالنا على هذا الرابط ..

----------


## كعب بن زهير

على حسب علمي
بالنسبة لكلمة جاري المعروف أن الإسم المنقوص إذا جر أو رفع فإن ياءه تحذف
مثل مررت بقاض  و  جاء قاض  أما اذا كان منصوبا فتثبت ياءه مثل رأيت قاضيا
فالبنسبة لجملة جار التحميل  الأفضل أن نقول التحميل جارٍ  على أساس أنها خبر مرفوع بالضمة المقدرة على الياء المحذوفه المجرور لفظا   
أما أن نبدأ بجار  فهي نكرة والعرب لا تبدأ بنكرة ولا تقف على متحرك   فالإبتداء بنكرة له مسوغات وأنا لا أحد من هذه المسوغات
هذا ما عندي وإن كان كلامي خطأ أو فيه خطأ فأنا أنتظر التصحيح ولكن بطريقة علمية

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

ياإخواني 
سواء قلنا ( جار التحميل ) أو ( جاري التحميل )  أو ( التحميل جار ) أو ( التحميل جاري ) فـ ( التحميل ) مبتدأ ، ( جار ) أو ( جاري ) خبر لأنه إذا اجتمع نكرة و معرفة  في الجملة الإسمية فالمعرفة أحق بأن يكون هو المبتدأ لأنه هو الذي يخبر عنه بالخبر فحقه أن يكون معروفا لدى السامع .
أما بالنسبة لإثبات الياء أو حذفها في ( جاري التحميل )  فحذفها هو الأصح لأن كلمة ( جاري ) اسم منقوص لم تدخل عليه ( أل ) و لم يوقف عليه و لم يضف فوجب تنوينه فاجتمع ساكنان الياء و نون التنوين فتحذف الياء للتخلص من إلتقاء الساكنين و بقاء الكسر يدل على الحرف المحذوف أما موضوع جواز الإبتداء بالنكرة فليس منه أن يكون خبرها معرفة فهذا باطل 
و على هذا فالصحيح في هذه الجمل : التحميل جار ، جار التحميل

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وأول مبتدأ والثاني ............... فاعل اغنى في (أسارٍ ذانِ)

(سارٍ هذان) = (جارٍ التحميل)

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

قال ابن مالك : أسار ذان و لم يقل : سار ذان  و على ذلك 
( أسار ذان ) لا تساوي ( جار التحميل ) لسببين :
1- أسار ذان اعتمد الوصف ( سار ) على استفهام أما ( جار ) لم يعتمد على استفهام أو نفي و على ذلك لا تعرب ( التحميل ) فاعل سد مسد الخبر عند البصريين وجوز ذلك الكوفيون وقال ابن مالك : و قد يجوز نحو فائز أولو الرشد ، دليل على اختياره لتجويز ذلك على قلة مع ملاحظة ان ( أولو الرشد ) جمع و ( فائز ) مفرد أما عند البصريين فالتركيب نفسه غلط .
2- ( ذان ) مثنى ، ( التحميل ) مفرد  وعلى ذلك فالأرجح هو إعراب جار خبر مقدم ، و التحميل مبتدأ مؤخر

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قال ابن مالك : أسار ذان و لم يقل : سار ذان  و على ذلك


هذا لا يفيدك شيئا؛ لأن قولنا (سار ذان) جائز عند ابن مالك.




> ( أسار ذان ) لا تساوي ( جار التحميل ) لسببين :
> 1- أسار ذان اعتمد الوصف ( سار ) على استفهام أما ( جار ) لم يعتمد على استفهام أو نفي


قد نقلت بنفسك أن هذا الاعتماد ليس بشرط عند ابن مالك.




> 2- ( ذان ) مثنى ، ( التحميل ) مفرد  وعلى ذلك فالأرجح هو إعراب جار خبر مقدم ، و التحميل مبتدأ مؤخر


قولنا (سار ذان) جائز عند الكوفيين، أما قولنا (جار التحميل) فهو جائز عند الجميع، فالمقصود أن الاستدلال بـ(سار ذان) على (جار التحميل) صحيح، دون العكس، فالتفريق بينهما لا أثر له هنا.

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

> هذا لا يفيدك شيئا؛ لأن قولنا (سار ذان) جائز عند ابن مالك. 
> قد نقلت بنفسك أن هذا الاعتماد ليس بشرط عند ابن مالك.
> قولنا (سار ذان) جائز عند الكوفيين، أما قولنا (جار التحميل) فهو جائز عند الجميع، فالمقصود أن الاستدلال بـ(سار ذان) على (جار التحميل) صحيح، دون العكس، فالتفريق بينهما لا أثر له هنا.


بل هذا يفيدني حيث أن ابن مالك خالف الجمهور الذين اشترطوا اعتماد الوصف على نفي أو استفهام و مع ذلك فهو يرى أن هذا قليل لأنه قال ( و قد يجوز ..الخ ) و ( قد ) للتقليل لأنه بمفهوم كلام ابن مالك نفسه نستطيع أن نقول ( و قد لا يجوز ....الخ ) و على كل حال فالصحيح هو رأي الجمهور و ليس رأي ابن مالك فقد تعقب في ألفيته كثيرا . 
قولك :أما قولنا ( جار التحميل ) فهو جائز عند الجميع ، غير سديد لأنه غير جائز عند البصريين لأنه لم يعتمد على نفي أو استفهام و ارجع إلى شرح ابن عقيل بتحقيق محمد محيي الدين المجلد الأول ج 1 ص 158 حيث قال : و يقاس على هذا ما كان مثله و هوكل وصف اعتمد على استفهام أو نفي نحو أقائم الزيدان وما قائم الزيدان فإن لم يعتمد الوصف لم يكن مبتدأ وهذا مذهب البصريين إلا الأخفش ورفع فاعلا ظاهرا كما مثل أو ضميرا منفصلا نحو أقائم أنتما وتم الكلام به . انتهى

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يا أخي الفاضل لا أريد أن أجادل كثيرا

أنا استدللت بقول ابن مالك (أسار ذان) على (جار التحميل)، ولم أقل إن هذا هو قول الجمهور.
فكلامي مبني على كلام ابن مالك، وابن مالك عنده (سار ذان) جائز، ومن ثم فكلامي في محله؛ لأني بنيته على كلام ابن مالك أصلا، فاعتراضك ينبغي أن يرجع إلى ابن مالك لا إلى كلامي، فتأمل!

وأما (جار التحميل) فهو صحيح عند البصريين أيضا ولكنهم يجعلونه من باب التقديم والتأخير لاتحاد الضمير فيه، بخلاف (سار ذان) فهو جائز عند الكوفيين فقط، فتأمل!

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

> وفقك الله
> قصدي بالمشهور حذف الياء من (جارٍ)
> وأما الابتداء بالنكرة فهو جائز عند الإفادة ، والمسوغات التي ذكرها أهل العلم هي أمثلة للتوضيح.
> وكذلك يمكن أن يكون (جارٍ) خبرا مقدما، و(التحميل) مبتدأ مؤخرا.
> ويجوز أن يكون (جار) مبتدأ، و(التحميل) فاعلا سد مسد الخبر.


شيخنا الفاضل 
و أنا ماقضدت الجدال و إنما أردت الاستفادة منكم بارك الله فيكم  
1- فهمت من كلامك تجويز البصريين أن يكون ( التحميل ) فاعل سد مسد الخبر و هذا لا يجوز عندهم أما أن يكون ( جار التحميل ) جار خبر مقدم و التحميل مبتدأ مؤخر فهذا جائز عندهم و قد ذكرته في نهاية أول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع .
2- استدللت بكلام ابن مالك لتقوية ما ذهبت إليه  من إعراب ( التحميل ) فاعل ، و قلت أن اعتراضي ينبغي ان يوجه إلى ابن مالك و أقول لفضيلتكم إن هذا تقليد لا يفيد في مجال البحث و الجمهور قد ردوا هذا الرأي عليه .
و في النهاية أرجو من فضيلتكم تصويبي إن كنت مخطئا كما أرجو تصويبي في موضوع ( ينسى بها ما كان من عجبه ) للاستفادة جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يا شيخنا الفاضل وفقك الله

أنا لم أقل إنني مجتهد، ولم أقل إنني أناظر في هذه المسألة، وإنما نقلت قول ابن مالك لمجرد الإفادة.

وقولك: إن الجمهور ردوا قول ابن مالك إن سلمناه هو أيضا تقليد، فتأمل.

وقد رجح الشاطبي في المقاصد الشافية وغيره من المحققين أن المعتبر في جواز الابتداء بالنكرة هو الإفادة، وعليه فلا نستطيع أن نقول إن كلام ابن مالك مخالف لقول الجمهور، إلا إن كنا نقصد بالجمهور قدماء (البصريين).

وأتمنى أن تذكر لي العلماء الذين تعقبوا ابن مالك بالتخطئة في هذه المسألة، وأكون لك من الشاكرين.

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر الحرمي

السلام عليكم جميعا لقد رأيت ماكتب عن القول أيهما أصوب: والصواب وأنا - إن شاء الله - متأكد منه هو:
 جاري التحميل، أو التحميل جارٍ 
والسبب هو أن المنقوص تحذف ياؤه إذا كان نكرة وكلمة جاري هنا معرفة بإضافتها لكلمة التحميل 
أما التحميل جارٍ فهذا المنقوص هو الذي يجب أن تحذف ياؤه لأنه اسم منقوص مرفوع ونكرة لذا حذفت ياؤه.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> وكلمة جاري هنا معرفة بإضافتها لكلمة التحميل


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا سبق نظر منك يا أخي الفاضل، فليست كلمة (جاري) مضافة إلى كلمة (التحميل).

تأمل

----------


## بنت الأكرمين

( التحميل ) ليســت مضافة إلى ( جاري ) .

بل هما مبتدأ وخبر .

نقول :

بيتُ العنكبوت واهٍ
و
واهٍ بيتُ العنكبوت .

وليس :

واهي بيت العنكبوت .

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

جزاكم الله خيرا
جار التحميل خبر مقدم ومبتدأ مؤخر
وهذا أوضح وأقرب للصواب

----------


## القرطـ حازم ـاجني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أما رسم ((جاري)) بالياء أو بلا ياء: فإن الأشهر أنه بلا ياء كما ذكر الإخوة، ولكن رسمها بالياء مع تنكيرها وعدم إضافتها هو لغة قليلة عند العرب، وعليها قراءات قرآنية متواترة، ولا يصح تخطئتها؛ وقد علق إخوانكم في فريق البحث العلمي بالجريسية في تحقيقهم لـ"كتاب العلل" لابن أبي حاتم وغيره على مسائل كثيرة من هذا النوع الذي يكثر على ألسنة الناس تخطئته وتغييره في المخطوطات. ومنها مسألة الياء في الاسم المنقوص: 
جاء في المسألة (146) من "كتاب العلل" :
((فقال أبو زرعة: هذا حديثٌ واهٍي(1) مُنكَرٌ ضعيفٌ))وعلق الإخوة المحققون:
__________(1)  كذا في جميع النسخ: «واهي» بإثبات الياء، والجادَّة حذفها «وَاهٍ»؛ لأنه اسمٌ منقوصٌ منوَّنٌ مرفوعٌ نعتًا لقوله: «حديثٌ»، لكنَّ إثبات هذه الياء - كما في النسخ - لغة صحيحة حكاها أبو الخَطَّاب ويُونُسُ عَنِ الموثُوق بعربيَّتهم؛ ينطقون بالياء وقفًا ويحذفونها وصلاً، وترسم الكلمة في الحالين بالياء؛ لأنَّ مدار الكتابة على الوقف؛ فيقولون في الوقف: هذا رَامِي، ومررتُ بغازِي، وفي الوصل: هذا رامٍي حاذقٌ، ومررتُ بغازٍي شجاعٍ، ويجب أن يقرأ في حال الوصل: بتنوين ما قبل الياء، مع حذف الياء نطقًا، وإنْ كانت مكتوبةً، وعلى هذه اللغة جاءت قراءةُ ابن كثير: {وَلِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ هَادٍي} [الرعد: 7]، ونحو ذلك. والراجح لغة جمهور العرب، بحذف هذه الياء في الاسم المنقوص المنون المرفوع والمجرور.
انظر: "الكتاب" لسيبويه (2/288)، و"اللباب" للعكبري (2/204)، و"شرح المفصل"(9/75)، و"شرح الشافية"(2/301)، و"أوضح المسالك" (4/309)، و"شرح قطر الندى" (ص354)، و"شرح الأشموني" (4/356 - 358).
وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو سرور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أيهما الصواب جاري التحميل أم جار التحميل
> 
> قال لي أحدهم أن الصواب جار التحميل أو جار الرفع  ( بحذف الياء )
> 
> فما الصواب ؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم
"جاري" اسم منقوص، و القاعدة فيه حذف الياء إذا كان نكرة:
1 ـ في حالة رفع.
2 ـ في حالة جرّ.
وهو هنا معرف بالإضافة، أي اختلّ شرط التنكير؛ فالنتيجة :عدم حذف الياء
أما في قراءة العبارة فتسقط ـ لفظا لا كتابة ـ ثلاثة حروف( الياء،همزة الوصل، و اللاّم الشمسية)للوصل والله أعلم

----------


## متيم الشافعي

ربما يكون هناك التقاء ساكنين جاري تنتهي بياء ساكنة والف التعريف ساكنة في بداية كلمة تحميل 

فتحذف الياء
ربما يكون كذا

----------


## لعريف محمد

من يقول إن (جاري) مضاف،أرجو أن يوضحوا إلى ماذا هو مضاف ؟

----------


## فاروق حمزة

السلام عليكم إخوتي في الله
أرى روح المناقشة في قضية جارٍ وجاري جميلة لدرجة تدعو إلى جذب القراء لقراءة ما في هذه القضية من نقاش ، وأرى أن ما أفاد به أبو مالك العوضي من نقل أو رد على ما قيل في هذه القضية أدعى إلى الصواب .أما ما قيل في قضية الإضافة فكلمة جاري لم تضف إلى شيء حتى نحذف الياء أو نردها فالسؤال يدور في فلك ، وهم يدورون في آخر.

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

السلام عليكم..
على قول: (جارٍ التَّحميلُ) بكسرتين، فيجوز أن تقول: (جارِ التَّحميل) بكسرة واحدة، وهذا في لغة بعض العرب.

----------


## أبوشهدان

الأصح لغة : التّحميل جار إذ لايمكن تقديم الخبر على المبدا إلا إذا كان مركّبا بالجر إذنقول في البيت محمّد

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم..
> على قول: (جارٍ التَّحميلُ) بكسرتين، فيجوز أن تقول: (جارِ التَّحميل) بكسرة واحدة، وهذا في لغة بعض العرب.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل من توثيق لهذه اللغة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الأصح لغة : التّحميل جار إذ لايمكن تقديم الخبر على المبدا إلا إذا كان مركّبا بالجر إذنقول في البيت محمّد


هذا خطأ، بل يجوز التقديم إن لم يحصل لبس؛ قال ابن مالك:
والأصل في الأخبار أن تؤخرا .............. وجوزوا التقديم إذ لا ضررا
فامنعه حين يستوي الجزءان ............. عرفا ونكرا عادمي بيان

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

الأخ المبارك المفيد أبو مالك العوضي .. ، قُلْتَ:



> هل من توثيق لهذه اللغة.


فأقول: بسم الله، لقد استفدت هذه الفائدة حول هذه اللغة مِنْ تفسير سور الإخلاص، ولم أذكر أيَّ تفسير قرأتُـه إلا أنَّني أفدْتُ بها أحد إخواني، فتَذكَّرت يوم ذكر الفائدة لا يوم قراءتها.
قال ابن هشام عن حذف التَّنوين: "ويُحْذَف لالتقاء السَّاكنين قليلا نحو:
فَأَلْفَيْتُه غَيْرَ مُسْتَعْتِبٍ * ولا ذاكِرَ اللهَ إلا قليلا
وإنَّما آثَرَ ذلك على حَذْفِه للإضافة. لإرادة تَماثُلِ المتَعاطِفَيْن في التَّنْكير. وقُرِئ  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أحَدُ * اللهُ الصَّمَدُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ،  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ولا الَّيْلُ سابِقُ النَّهَارَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  بترك تنوين (أحد)، و(سابق)، وبنَصْب (النَّهار)". [مغني اللبيب عن كُتُب الأعاريب لابن هشام الأنصاري / تحقيق وشرح الدكتور عبد اللطيف محمد الخطيب / الجزء ٦ ص ٥٠٥ والتي تليها / طبعة كويتية].
وبعد قول ابن هشام قال المُحَقِّق: "وقد تُرِك التَّنوين لالتقاء السَّاكنين، وقيل بلا تنوين للتَّخفيف. وقيل لالتقائه مع لام التَّعريف.
انظر تفصيل هذا ومراجعه في كتابي: معجم القراءات ١٠/٦٣٦-٦٣٧".
وقال الأخفش في قول الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أحَد :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: : "وَمِنَ العَرَبِ مَنْ لا يُنَوِّنُ؛ يَحْذِفُ لاجْتِمَاعِ السَّاكِنَيْنِ". [كتاب معاني القرءان لأبي الحسن سعيد بن مسعدة الأخفش الأوسط المتوفى سنة ٢١٥ هـ / تحقيق الدكتورة هدى محمود قراعة / الجزء٢ ص٥٨٩ / الناشر مكتبة الخانجي بالقاهرة].
وبعد قول الأخفش ذَكَرَتِ المُحقِّقة: "القراءات الشاذة لابن خالويه ١٨٢ وفيه: (  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أحَدُ اللهُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  بغير تنوين نصر بن عاصم وأبو عمرو وقد رُوِيَت عن علي رضي الله عنه)، وفي البحر المحيط ٨/٥٢٨ :(وقرأ أبان بن عثمان وزيد بن علي ونصر بن عاصم وابن سيرين والحسن وابن أبي إسحاق وأبو السّمّال وأبو عمرو في رواية يونس ومحبوب والأصمعي واللُّؤلُؤي وعبيد وهارون عنه  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أحَدُ اللهُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  بحذف التَّنوين)".
وقال الفَرَّاء: "والذي قرأ  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أحدُ اللهُ الصمدُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  بحذف النون من (أحد) يقول: النون نون الإعراب إذا استقبلتها الألف واللام حذفت. وكذلك إذا استقبلها ساكن، فربما حذفت وليس بالوجه قد قرأَتِ القراء:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وقالت اليهود عُزَيْرُ ابنُ اللهِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ، و  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: عزيرٌ ابن الله :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: . والتنوين أجود، وأنشدني بعضهم:
لَتَجِدَنِّى بالأميرِ بَرّا * وبالقناةِ مِدْعَسًا مِكَرَّا
إذا غُطَيْفُ السُّلَمِىُّ فَرَّا
وأنشدنى آخر:
كيْفَ نَومى على الفراشِ ولمّا * تَشْملِ الشَّامَ غارةٌ شعواءُ
تُذْهِلُ الشَّيخَ عن بَنيهِ وتُبدي * عن خِدامِ العقيلةُ العذراءُ
أراد عن خدامٍ العقيلةُ العذراء، وليس قولهم عن خدامٍ [عقيلة] عذراء بشىء". [معاني القرءان تأليف أبي زكريَّا يحيى بن زياد الفَرَّاء المتوفى سنة ٢٠٧ هـ / الجزء ٣ ص٣٠٠ / طبعة عالم الكتب].
والله أعلم...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا

حذف التنوين الذي تفضلت بذكره لغة معروفة وإن كانت خلاف المشهور في كلام العرب.

ولكن ألا يحتمل أن يكون مرادهم بذلك التنوين المعتاد وهو تنوين التنكير؛ لأنه هو المفهوم عند الإطلاق، فهل يشمل كلامهم في ذلك تنوينَ العوض كما في المثال الذي معنا؟

هذا هو السؤال.

----------


## محمد خليل الزروق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حياكم الله
لا مانع من إضافة ( جار ) إلى التحميل ، والمبتدأ عندئذ محذوف ، أي الملف ، كما تقول : زيد ساري الإبل ، فتثبت الياء .
( وجار ) التنوين فيه ليس للتعويض ، بل للتنكير ، وتنوين التعويض في الممنوع من الصرف ، نحو ( غواش ) ، وأما المصروف فتنوينه للتنكير .
وأما عمل الوصف بغير اعتماد فقد أجازه سيبويه على قبح .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا

هذا خطأ مني، وأستغفر الله.

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> المشهور ( جارٍ التحميل )، والأفضل ( التحميل جارٍ )


لماذا أفضل؟
و هل من تفضيل بين قولك: جميل الجو، و الجو جميل؟

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> كلامك خطأ يا أخي الفاضل، فأعد التأمل في المسألة.
> 
> وعلى غرار قولك قد يأتي من يقول : (الصحيح جاري التحميل؛ لأن اسم الفاعل إذا أضيف إلى ياء المتكلم ثبتت الياء) !!!


لعله يقصد يا ابامالك
جاري= my neighbour يعني

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> حياكم الله
> لا مانع من إضافة ( جار ) إلى التحميل ، والمبتدأ عندئذ محذوف ، أي الملف ، كما تقول : زيد ساري الإبل ، فتثبت الياء .
> ( وجار ) التنوين فيه ليس للتعويض ، بل للتنكير ، وتنوين التعويض في الممنوع من الصرف ، نحو ( غواش ) ، وأما المصروف فتنوينه للتنكير .
> وأما عمل الوصف بغير اعتماد فقد أجازه سيبويه على قبح .


بارك الله فيك
ليس في كل مسالة يقال سيبويه
تاويلك سيكون(الملف جاري التحميل) وهذا بكلام الهنود اشبه
وعندئذ ليكون مردودا ولو قال به سيبويه
قال ابن ولاد في التأويل الفاسد "وإنما يُتأول للوجه؛ حتى يخرج من القبح إلى الحُسن! فإذا كان التأويل يخرجه إلى الأقبح سقط ولم يكن له وجه" الانتصار 84-85

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أرى أن عبارة (جاري التحميل) لا تستحق أن يُعلل لها ويتأول لتسويغها حتى إن كان بتصحيحها صرفيا (جاري - جارٍ).
فنحن إن صلحنا الخطأ الصرفي في الاسم المنقوص (جاري)، فسيبقى الإشكال النحوي في تقدم الوصف على مرفوعه دون اعتماد على نفي أو استفهام، وهو وإن كان لغة إلا أنها قليلة ومرجوحة...
فتبقى المسألة محصورة ليس في إثبات الياء أو حذفها من كلمة (جاري) -إذ لا يتناطح تيسان في حذف الياء هنا؛ لكون المنقوص نكرة مرفوعة-، بل في تركيب العبارة على هذا النحو من حيث تقدم الوصف وتأخره. وهي أي مسألة التقدم والتأخر تدور بين الأرجح والمرجوح وبين الكثير والقليل، فينبغي لنا أن لا نتساهل في المسألة تعليلا أو تسويغا لجواز تركيب ما لمجرد شيوع استعماله حتى لو خالف قواعد الصحة اللغوية، أو كان مما قل وشذ عنها.
ولذلك أرى أن الذي يريد الفصاحة العالية وموافقة الراجح من القياس الصرفي والنحوي عليه أن يختار: (التحميل جار)، ومع ذلك فلن يَعدَم من يستخدم (جار التحميل) -بحذف الياء- دليلا أو شاهدا من كلام العرب على قلته أو رأيا يؤيد ما ذهب إليه.
وأستبعد جعل العبارة من قبيل التركيب الإضافي كما يرى ذلك بعض الإخوة؛ إذ فيه بعض تعسف، نحن في غنى عنه.

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> حياكم الله
> لا مانع من إضافة ( جار ) إلى التحميل ، والمبتدأ عندئذ محذوف ، أي الملف ، كما تقول : زيد ساري الإبل ، فتثبت الياء .
> ( وجار ) التنوين فيه ليس للتعويض ، بل للتنكير (بل هو تنوين تمكين)، وتنوين التعويض في الممنوع من الصرف ، نحو ( غواش ) ، وأما المصروف فتنوينه للتنكير (بل المنقوص المصروف تنوينه تنوين تمكين). 
> وأما عمل الوصف بغير اعتماد فقد أجازه سيبويه على قبح .


بارك الله فيك.
ما وُسم بالزرقة هو من تعليقي.

----------

